# 300g protein a day-big task!



## matt17 (Jul 13, 2011)

Eating more than 300 g of protein daily is damn hard. I’m just sick of  tuna’s and chicken breast ‘s taste.  Not that hungry to keep eating  non stop, or  thirsty to drink shakes all day.


----------



## yoBmw (Jul 13, 2011)

Not easy for any of us bro. Just suck it up and keep eating. You can also try the appetite stimulator from synthetek, lots of good reports on it.


----------

